# where are you from?



## drummingman (Oct 30, 2006)

im sure that a thread like this has been posted before but i figured i'd ask the question anyway because not everyone has where they are from posted in their profile.
im from virginia about an hour from washington DC.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 30, 2006)

Boston


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> Boston


 
North of Boston. 

This isn't a word association thread, is it?  Just kidding.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## drummingman (Oct 30, 2006)

i have a friend that is going to berklee college of music in boston.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 30, 2006)

My Turn!   Since we're word associating with boston.................Fenway Park!   

Just kidding, Berklee is a good school.


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> Just kidding, Berklee is a good school.





Of course it is. 

I'm a Berklee grad


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 30, 2006)

Just outside of Hartford, Connecticut


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Oct 30, 2006)

From Boston, live in Hudson, NH now


----------



## bydand (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, lot of Northeast this morning,  As far as being Northeast though, I've got you all beat so far.  Caribou/Presque Isle, Maine area here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 30, 2006)

Northwest Chicago Suburbs here.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 30, 2006)

Ossining, New York


----------



## exile (Oct 30, 2006)

New York City for the first half of my life, and then Victoria and Vancouver, British Columbia for about a decade and half.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2006)

What is in my profile is where I'm at Texas


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 30, 2006)

Have a look here: http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27415

And add yourself to the map


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 30, 2006)

hertordshire , south east england , near london , a little far from boston


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 30, 2006)

portland effing oregon, as we say out here


----------



## matt.m (Oct 30, 2006)

I was born and raised in Southeast Missouri, I have lived in St. Louis since 2001.  Not a ton of us mid westerners I suspect.....Me and zDom are representing MO the best we can


----------



## morph4me (Oct 30, 2006)

matt.m said:


> I was born and raised in Southeast Missouri, I have lived in St. Louis since 2001. Not a ton of us mid westerners I suspect.....Me and zDom are representing MO the best we can


 
Wasn't St. Louis voted most dangerous city, recently? Does that have anything to do with you and zDom?


----------



## bydand (Oct 30, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Wasn't St. Louis voted most dangerous city, recently?



Only if you are a Tiger.  

Even though I am a lifelong Detroit Tigers fan, congrats to the Cards for playing a great series.  We'll just have to wait for another time.


----------



## crushing (Oct 30, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Wasn't St. Louis voted most dangerous city, recently? Does that have anything to do with you and zDom?


 

Yes.  It would probably even more dangerous if it weren't for Matt and Zdom.

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&q=Most Dangerous Cities


----------



## exile (Oct 30, 2006)

Crushing, thanks for posting that list. My old home town, New York, was always saddled with a somewhat exaggerated rep for violence, but it's funny to see that on this list it now ranks comfortably ahead of---Eugene, Oregon??!---for safety. :xtrmshock  

Wouldn't have predicted _that_, even now...


----------



## hemi (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I was born in Elgin IL, but moved to TX as fast as I could.( I hate cold weather)  Grew up in Kaufman TX, spent 4 years in San Antonio, TX (USAF)   and have been living in Forney TX for the last two years.


----------



## crushing (Oct 30, 2006)

If you look at Michigan as a hand, I'm roughly from the 5th metacarpophalangeal joint area.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2006)

I am one of half a dozen or so people that were actually born in Florida. 

Multiple places between then and now and I currently live North of Pennsylvannia, South of Cananda and West of New England.


----------



## zDom (Oct 30, 2006)

Misery Boothel...er... Swampeast Miss..er

MissOURI BootHEEL / Southeast Missouri 

Ya'll


----------



## crushing (Oct 30, 2006)

zDom said:


> Misery Boothel...er... Swampeast Miss..er
> 
> MissOURI BootHEEL / Southeast Missouri
> 
> Ya'll


 

Speaking of Misery, I was stationed at Ft. Lostinthewoods/Little Korea, Misery for basic training.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 30, 2006)

Southern Virginia


----------



## wee_blondie (Oct 30, 2006)

Bonnie Scotland!!

I travel a lot for work and in London this week.  But ya know "you can take the girl out o scotland.....but she'll still drink you under the table!"


----------



## bydand (Oct 30, 2006)

crushing said:


> If you look at Michigan as a hand, I'm roughly from the 5th metacarpophalangeal joint area.



Must be right around Whitehall/Hart area?


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2006)

Cleveland Ohio...Actually about a 10 min from downtown....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2006)

Drac said:


> Cleveland Ohio...Actually about a 10 min from downtown....


 
WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!
Who are you trying to kid youre from Transylvania


----------



## Kacey (Oct 30, 2006)

In sequence... Illinois, North Carolina, Florida, Wisconsin, Massachussetts, Tennessee, Texas, and Colorado (where I've been for 22 years).


----------



## dubljay (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm from outer space.... or so I'm told.  I guess I'm a bit ecentric.

Born in the SF bay area, but home to me has always been Siskiyou county.  I've lived in Nevada and in Oregon.  Currently I'm in the armpit of California... AKA Sacramento.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 30, 2006)

Los Angeles.

Isn't anyone else on this forum from the West?


----------



## dubljay (Oct 30, 2006)

We're few and far between Qui-gon.  Hence all the meet and greets have been on the east coast.    Eh well just have to throw our own shin dig one of these days I guess.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 30, 2006)

dubljay said:


> We're few and far between Qui-gon. Hence all the meet and greets have been on the east coast.  Eh well just have to throw our own shin dig one of these days I guess.


 
I hear ya. I've never been to Sacramento, why do you call it the armpit of CA, lol ? I do like your basketball team.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 30, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> I hear ya. I've never been to Sacramento, why do you call it the armpit of CA, lol ? I do like your basketball team.




Despite it's shinny apprearance Sacramento isnt all what it claims to be.  Traffic is rediculous, especially for a population it's size.  It's hardly convienient in terms of places being open.


----------



## exile (Oct 30, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> Isn't anyone else on this forum from the West?



At this point in my life, I consider myself to be from the B.C. coast... you can't get any more west than that!


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 31, 2006)

York, PA here...Born, bred, and cemented in...


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!!!!!
> Who are you trying to kid youre from Transylvania


 
Yes..Born there, died there and now living in Ohio...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 31, 2006)

Kacey said:


> In sequence... Illinois, North Carolina, Florida, Wisconsin, Massachussetts, Tennessee, Texas, and Colorado (where I've been for 22 years).




Interesting Kacey. My sequence is Illinois, North Carolina, Tennessee, Illinois.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 31, 2006)

TX -> Okinawa -> MO -> OK -> Japan -> FL


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 31, 2006)

Following Kacey's lead:  Huntington, W.Va., Charleston, S.C., Beckley, W.Va., Memphis (suburb of, actually), Tn., and now about 2 hours outside of D.C. in Charles Town, W.Va.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Sagamore Beach, MA.  About an hour south of Boston and two minutes from the Cape Cod Canal.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2006)

Drac said:


> Yes..Born there, died there and now living in Ohio...


 
:lol2:


----------



## TonyMac (Nov 1, 2006)

Washinton DC, Lake Charles Louisiana, Laurel Maryland, Lewisburg WVa, St. Helens Oregon, Enfield NH, White River Juntion VT.
And then there was the military.


----------



## g-bells (Nov 1, 2006)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Southern Virginia


a southern belle i bet you are beautiful.   born and raised in youngstown,ohio  9th on the list of highest vicious crime cities


----------



## drummingman (Nov 2, 2006)

well i guess i'll give my history as well.
whitesville WVA,hiltonhead SC,back to whitesvilles WVA,lakewood OH,remington VA and the sounding areas,minneapolis MN,back to remington VA,fredericksburg VA,and finally back to remington VA.
i can't seem to stay out of remington for to long for some reason.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Nov 13, 2006)

well I am from a little town in WEST VIRGINIA called RANSON it's a small town and is close to HARPERS FERRY and is about 1hr form DC


----------



## drummingman (Nov 16, 2006)

thats cool fooey.im about an hour from dc as well.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice to meet you, drummingman!


----------



## drummingman (Nov 17, 2006)

nice to meet you too.


----------

